# Anyone know where to get these? Tri colors



## joeysparkz (Dec 18, 2013)

Hello again, just came across a picture of these tri colored umm am bullies im guessing? And they are really nicely colored to me i have grown to like this specific color tri. Was just wondering does anyone know ppl breeding them? Are they am bully tris? 








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Not that I know of. I mean any reputable breeder doesn't breed for color alone, and if you're looking for a good dog, you shouldn't be making your decision based solely on color. Yes, color can play a factor, but shouldn't be the driving force behind which dog you get. I'm sure you could find them if you search for any breeder, but the temperament and purpose of the dog should be your first concerns.


----------



## joeysparkz (Dec 18, 2013)

I would obv look into pedigrees but id be getting the dog for the sole purpose of being a dog to workout with me when i run just like my other dogs. I'm not into competitions with dogs or shows. Just to have the dog and give it a good home bc i love dogs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Hoarding bull breeds "because you like dogs" is not a reason to own a bull breed dog. In generap they dnt like other dogs and arent a "pack" breed...


----------



## joeysparkz (Dec 18, 2013)

Im not hoarding, all my dogs get along with eachother idk why loving dogs and having multiple dogs is a bad thing. All you guys here are obv on some other level with doing what u do with them. I love these dogs and was only asking a simple question, i dont "hoard" dogs. Let get love and plenty of exercise with me and my family and all get along great. So that's all

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## joeysparkz (Dec 18, 2013)

Forget it ill just go look on my own was just seeing if ppl on here knew.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Im not gonna argue with a noob about 100 years of breeding for dog aggression and gameness cuz it will fall on deaf ears and arguments that hold no water. I for one dont believe in owning animals just to own them. I also wouldn't place a pup with a multiple dog home who thinks all dogs get along great with eachother and if they dont u musta been a bad owner...

Werent u also the one that was just looking for a "xl pit"? You need to do way more research before you comsoder adding a dog just for the sake of owning one...

I also feel if you aren't a breeder, shower, or do real sports with your dogs theres no reason to have multiple dogs. Thats hoarding.


----------



## joeysparkz (Dec 18, 2013)

Thats fine have all the opinions you want about me dude i honestly could care less about what ppl want to think about me. If you can't offer any help other then you own preferences then thanks anyways

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Point blank, the purpose of this site is to educate, not help people find dogs/puppies or link them up with breeders. We are here for the preservation of the breed, not to help create more unwanted pups that will end up in shelters, rescues or dead because someone gets into more than they can handle. I'm sorry if you're not getting the answers you're looking for. Perhaps, you're not asking the right questions.


----------



## joeysparkz (Dec 18, 2013)

All i was asking was whether ppl new what they were exactly and if anyone knew who may have them. I do not wish for ppl to post their opinions on my or my dog ownership on this thread or any other thread unless i ask please. Nor is it a debate as to who should have a dog or how many a person should or can own bc that sounds like political bs to me so lets leave all that out!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

joeysparkz said:


> Im not hoarding, all my dogs get along with eachother idk why loving dogs and having multiple dogs is a bad thing. *All you guys here are obv on some other level with doing what u do with them. *I love these dogs and was only asking a simple question, i dont "hoard" dogs. Let get love and plenty of exercise with me and my family and all get along great. So that's all
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What exactly are you insinuating here? We do not fight our dogs, so what "other level" do you think we're on?


----------



## joeysparkz (Dec 18, 2013)

As far as not asking the right questions i was pretty direct. I asked if anyone knows if they are am bullies or not. And if not what were they. Also if anyone knew where to get one. That is as direct as i can be for the questions.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

joeysparkz said:


> Forget it ill just go look on my own was just seeing if ppl on here knew.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:hammer: Of course we know, but we don't support BYBs (Back Yard Breeders=not reputable, breeding for money/color or something other than the preservation of the breed), so you won't get the answer you want from any of us here. In other words, we're not going to point you in the direction of a "breeder" of this caliber.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry shouldve posted links to 5 breeders selling crap dogs for 5k a piece bcuz "they tris yo".... one day its an "xl pit" you want, the next your blue "razors edge gotti pit" is turning black, now you want a tri just to own 1.... 

Please please please read and educate yourself about what you have now before you add more to the mix. Im not being a dick im trying to help... you aint ready or knowledgeable for or on what you gpt u dnt need any lore just to have them. Thats how dogs end up in shelters, thats how my and everyone elses dogs come at risk bcuz of bsl laws...


----------



## joeysparkz (Dec 18, 2013)

Well then thats fine i see that this is a pointless thread then thanks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey buddy i get what u r saying...you want a dog to workout with.. But these ppl on here the ones with knowkedge anyway.

They hear it ever day;some one got a what they think is a apbt and it didnt work out so now its in a world of poop because of the owner..

No one that has half a brain breeds true apbt's for color..

True apbt fall out of their moms but with what god give'm..

Now that being said,some of the show folks will say i kept trying till i got the color or the shape or the build...

Real dogfolks know and take what they get..because they know the history and their line....these dogs i speak of dont do well with other dogs after a certain time the lord put on their clock...if you cant understand that then you donot need or deserve a real apbt... If you have already made up your mind then dont xpect these folks to condone what they dont agree with!!
Breeding for color is one of the biggest reason this fine breed of animal is in the shape it is..
It's saddening to some of us that have been with the apbt's since childhood.. So if you dont want passion from the ones you ask your questions i would suggest you ask someone in some other breed....beagles are color matched aussy shep... German sheps.
Blu tick **** hounds...
Theres a whole gambit of dogs out there that will suit you...but a real apbt will not and is not the one...plz dont contribute to the problem we has apbt lovers face..the fact that everyday a dog hits the ground being called a apbt and it's so far from one it's a shame...but they can make alil money. so it goes around in circles

Hope it works out for you and best wishes...


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I apologize, I missed the last question in your initial post here. I honestly don't know what they are, as you have no pedigree to link to them. We cannot tell just by looking at a dog what breed they are. Again, we're not going to point you in the direction of someone who breeds solely for a specific color or coat pattern.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Welder, the site says I gotta spread the love before I can rep ya on that one. Very nice way to put it.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Joey what everyone is trying to say is a true American pit bull terrier is not for everybody. I should be the #1 example. I too, like you, thought I'd be able to have multiples with this breed and that they'll all get along and we'll all live happily ever after but unfortunately it's NOTHING like that at all. You'd think the older a dog gets the easier it gets but I'm finding it the opposite. When you finally get a real APBT you will find that 1 dog for a newbie, is more then enough. You got lucky with the two you currently have. If you happen to get a real deal APBT and he does turn out to be DA are you prepared for that being you have two other dogs at your house? Is it fair to those dogs who were already there? Anyone on here will tell you, I wanted a bandog one day, something else an other day but truth is, my hands are already full. Maybe down the line when I have more experience but it would be way too much on my plate to handle. Nobody is being mean to you. They are being honest. They told me the same thing when I was on my bandog kick. And guess what? They were all right. Listen to what they have to say, they do know what are talking about.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Joey can't catch a break...........:snow:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hell, we could point him to some mutts that were bred for color, but then we'd be going against everything we stand for here...I, for one, refuse to do any such thing, and I'm not sorry about it in the least. I wish I had learned this way when I was getting into the dogs, instead of being treated the way I was.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

I know of a couple UKC APBT breeders who have tris show up in their lines, but it is up to you to do the research. Figure out what BREED you want first, (ambully, amstaff, APBT), then what line, then look for a litter with a tri. That's pretty much how you'd find any dog, really. Know more specifically what you want (I.e. a Gaff-bred UKC APBT tri from a reputable breeder), and perhaps you'd get more information out of whomever you're asking. Don't just show up with "dude, the dog in this pic looks bad @$$, so I want one. What is it?"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

joeysparkz said:


> Im not hoarding, all my dogs get along with eachother idk why loving dogs and having multiple dogs is a bad thing. All you guys here are obv on some other level with doing what u do with them. I love these dogs and was only asking a simple question, i dont "hoard" dogs. Let get love and plenty of exercise with me and my family and all get along great. So that's all
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This breed Joey, isn't like others,, regardless of what you think you have, the day will come where these decisions backfire and you see what everyone here (who has been trying to help you) is talking about,

Having a home with unsupervised multiple pitbull breed dogs is just simply a disaster waiting to happen,, they can get along amazing until that one day where , just like you and me, one of them gets pissed about something and opens up a can... Time after time people have stood strong just as you are now and have learned first hand the horror..

Pick another breed if you want a damn houseful of dogs, don't add to the shelters or the bad stigma by BUYING A POORLY BRED PITBULL SIMPLY BECAUSE OF A "LOOK". As poor breeding hurts us as owners.. Something you don't understand yet..

We aren't trying to steer you away from doing whatever you want to do.. We are trying to guide you to a better decision, one that will not backfire on you in a really bad way one day. Listen to the generations of guidance folks here are offering with an open mind and maybe youll learn something.
:cheers:


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

joeysparkz said:


> As far as not asking the right questions i was pretty direct. I asked if anyone knows if they are am bullies or not. And if not what were they. Also if anyone knew where to get one. That is as direct as i can be for the questions.


In my opinion, "ambullies" are kind of a joke; and if I were you, I would stay away from them. The whole movement is nothing but hype and misinformation and, for the most part, very bad breeding practices.

I would highly recommend you research and stick with the APBT or maybe an AST. Go to some UKC and ADBA shows. You will find it much easier to find a good breeder with what you want. And THEN worry about finding a tri-colored one. Not a good idea to go into buying a dog with color the first thing on your mind. Good APBTs and, to a lesser extent, ASTs (American Staffordshire Terriers) can be found with the color/pattern.

You will find things get very confusing and not make much sense when you start trying to find something called an "American Bully". I can pretty much guarantee confusion will reign if you try to go the "bully" route. For example, it's often up to the OWNER to decide if their dog is an "American Bully"!

The above is my opinion which I understand is the minority, but it's MINE! Others will express theirs and that is great.

Dreamer


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

do not look into getting an apbt don't look into getting any dog do more research on what you have what you want and how to be a better owner. I'm sure there are things you need to improve on now before you bring another dog home. plus your view on owning multiple dogs should hinder you ever owning an apbt because i'm betting that there's an incident waiting to happen if you throw an apbt into the mix.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> In my opinion, "ambullies" are kind of a joke; and if I were you, I would stay away from them. The whole movement is nothing but hype and misinformation and, for the most part, very bad breeding practices.
> 
> I would highly recommend you research and stick with the APBT or maybe an AST. Go to some UKC and ADBA shows. You will find it much easier to find a good breeder with what you want. And THEN worry about finding a tri-colored one. Not a good idea to go into buying a dog with color the first thing on your mind. Good APBTs and, to a lesser extent, ASTs (American Staffordshire Terriers) can be found with the color/pattern.
> 
> ...


I think someone farted.......:stick:


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

joeysparkz said:


> As far as not asking the right questions i was pretty direct. I asked if anyone knows if they are am bullies or not. And if not what were they. Also if anyone knew where to get one. That is as direct as i can be for the questions.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If you want to know what you have, you'll have to go to an authorized breeder of what you are looking for, and pay it.

If you are looking for a freebie, well, you'll never know what you have.

Simple as that.


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

Goemon said:


> If you want to know what you have, you'll have to go to an authorized breeder of what you are looking for, and pay it.
> .


What is an "authorized" breeder?
(Not me, that's for sure, right?)

I honestly don't know of ANYONE who is an "authorized" breeder.

Maybe you guys are talking about "authorized" by a certain organization??

Just curious.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Dreamer said:


> What is an "authorized" breeder?
> (Not me, that's for sure, right?)
> 
> I honestly don't know of ANYONE who is an "authorized" breeder.
> ...


An authorized breeder on this forum is someone who has permission from the admin staff to post their litters for sale on this site.

Not sure if that's how Goemon meant it...but in regards to this site, that's what it is.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Dreamer said:


> What is an "authorized" breeder?
> (Not me, that's for sure, right?)
> 
> I honestly don't know of ANYONE who is an "authorized" breeder.
> ...


*Authorized * simply means a breeder who is recognized by a registry, and that does not dual register their dogs.

And I mean an American registry for dogs.

If you get no pedigree, you aren't getting from an authorized breeder.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

So if the pups are aadr and adba or bfkc and adba its a bad breeder?


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Just Tap Pits said:


> So if the pups are aadr and adba or bfkc and adba its a bad breeder?


my thoughts exactly


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

What about that old family rednose registry? That plus adba = bad breeder?


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

AADR is All *American* Dog Registry.

ADBA is *American* Dog Breeders Association.

So what's your point JTP?

Anyone who gets an unkown dog gets a mutt. Not hard to figure out.

Anyone who owns ANY breed of dog from* America* should have them registered with an *American* registry.

After all, the *American* (pit) Bull Terrier is an *American* breed, as is the AmBully.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Goemon said:


> *Authorized * simply means a breeder who is recognized by a registry, and that does not dual register their dogs.
> 
> And I mean an American registry for dogs.
> 
> If you get no pedigree, you aren't getting from an authorized breeder.


that does not dual register their dogs.

Thats my point. You're going back on what u said now.... you stated plainly that duel reg pup= bad breed (not "authorized")


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

yeah G..? why cant the dual registry thing count? Ive got a dog registered to every registry except the AKC, ADBA, UKC, OFRNR, AADR, and a few bullshyte registries for historical purposes 
and you would agree she is all APBT...


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

HeavyJeep said:


> yeah G..? why cant the dual registry thing count? Ive got a dog registered to every registry except the AKC, ADBA, UKC, OFRNR, AADR, and a few bullshyte registries for historical purposes
> and you would agree she is all APBT...


So if you dont register with any of those registries what are your dogs reg with? Ckc? Or is there a typo in that?


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

HeavyJeep said:


> yeah G..? why cant the dual registry thing count? Ive got a dog registered to every registry except the AKC, ADBA, UKC, OFRNR, AADR, and a few bullshyte registries for historical purposes
> and you would agree she is all APBT...


When I said that I am referring to breeders, not the registries, who will call their dog an ApBT in one place, and an AmBully in another.

Wasn't referring to dual registering through registries.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

ya that makes sense.. thanks for clarifying


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

oh, yeah that was a typo, I changed my sentence and apparently didn't backspace all the way. It was supposed to say Except the AKC


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

HeavyJeep said:


> oh, yeah that was a typo, I changed my sentence and apparently didn't backspace all the way. It was supposed to say Except the AKC


I thought so but maybe all your dogs were ckc reg'd lol


----------



## atmosphere9 (Oct 13, 2013)

Has some great blood line in them pups! I have a female from her.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

atmosphere9 said:


> Has some great blood line in them pups! I have a female from her.


Great at what? Show? Those are bullies.

What makes them great? What history, since bullies are rather new in the dog world.


----------

